# Graphical MIDI Tool for Sibelius



## wcreed51 (May 22, 2018)

Check this out!

https://www.scoringnotes.com/review...ings-sequencer-like-capabilities-to-sibelius/


----------



## Sami (May 28, 2018)

I watched the video and started crying because of how hard the Sibelius scripting language makes this endeavour. If this was actually a simple and intuitive solution I would pay not 25 but 250. The guy is a genius but Sibelius was never made for this. I guess I have to wait for Dorico to -finally- implement the damn sequencer view properly...


----------

